# Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller



## v.popa16

I need this driver, for TOSHIBA Tecra PTM50E.
Thank you !


----------



## Pauldo

Go here: http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=UK

Click on the chipset utility. 

Pauldo


----------



## v.popa16

Is nothing there, for Driver type: Chip Set Utility , Sound Driver, etc. (Sorry we couldn't find any drivers matching your search criteria.).


----------



## Pauldo

Sorry about that. It would help if I knew how to enter in the right address.:embarased

Try this one: http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe....action=search&teddProduct=645&selShortMod=459

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## v.popa16

Thank you !
All it's OK now.:wave:


----------

